# Clearing throat all the time..driving me mad!



## Cherrybinky

Isobel my 4 year old step daughter keeps clearing her throat constantly, like every few seconds. We had this a few months back too and she just stopped it on her own. We think its habit but shes driving me mad. ](*,) Ive read it could be adenoids or tonsils need taking out or a habit/tic which concerns me. Shes very awkward with mealtimes too and often says shes forgotten how to swallow something or cant chew it. Ive told her she will go to Drs to be checked but its not really my place being her Step Mum and my OH just says she will get over it and it doesnt bother him. 

Anyone have any suggestions? :help:

Thanks
X


----------



## 4forme

My daughter did this all the time. They took her tonsils out in march and she never did it again. Does she also get colds a lot? Thats another sign of tonsils needing out.


----------



## hypnorm

my son did it, was very irrupting but he stopped eventually


----------



## Feltzy

Evie went through a stage of doing this a few months back, it really was annoying! I took her to the drs but he said its probably just a habit she'd got into and if it didn't go after a month to go back. It went on its own though, thankfully!


----------



## sparklyjubbly

I remember my son going through something similar around the same age, just before he was going to start school actually which i think maybe some of the 'problem' came from. He was clearing his throat and kind of ticking with his glasses (squinting his eye constantly to make his glasses move up and down). It was also around this time that he became very obsessed with eating certain things in certain ways, walking on certain walls, saying goodbye in particular ways etc and it drove me MAD i can tell you. 

It soon dissapeared on it's own though almost as quickly as it came. Once he started school it was definitely all done with as he was too knackered and brainfilled with new stuff and people to be obsessive or get fixated on little things. I would say try and bear it for a little longer, i know it must be doing your head in - maybe if it hasn't stopped in a few months suggest to your partner that you've googled up a few things about adenoids/tonsils etc it could be the start of a bigger problem and that maybe she should just be checked for peace of mind. then you might be able to get some answers from your GP with OH's blessing too. Good luck! xox


----------



## Louise73

It sounds like it could be just a tick. There is a possibility tho that it could be a sign of tourettes. I'd have a chat with your doctor x


----------



## Nichole

Not quite the same thing, but when I was younger I rubbed my nose a lot and it drove my mom crazy! She didn't believe that Mom nose actually itched, she thought it was just a habit. When she finally asked my Dr., we found out that I had severe allergies.


----------



## calm

I just saw this title in the general index as I have no reason to come in this section. Its quite unnerving as the very same thing is happening to me. Its only happened in the last 6 months, I get the feeling i am choking so I clear my throat, my mum has noticed i do it all the time. I also feel like "I have forgot to swallow". I am having some tests but its also possible it could just be an anxiety issue, as I do have anxiety in general (though have never had this before). There is actually a phobia (I have looked this up) in which there is a fear of swallowing and there is a lot of throat clearing. Feel free to pm me if you wish XXX


----------



## AimeeM

I have always done this a lot. I have post nasal drip due to nasal polyps so what you said about adenoids could be right. Also when my Asthma is paying up I do it more because of the mucus. I'd defiantly take her and rule medical problems out. It can be very uncomfortable.


----------



## seoj

It certainly IS your place to say something to her Dad... your her parent too. It can't hurt to get it checked out (just in case)-- and if it is nothing, and only a nervous habit, then you can deal with that seperately. My SD has had some really odd behaviors due to anxiety (in the past when she was younger)... for weeks one time she complained of a "lump" in her throat... there was nothing there of course, but literally, EVERY night (especially right before bed)- it would be there and bothering her. Eventually, she got over it and it miraculosly went away... but it took time. She's had issues like this since she was very young though- due to the stress her own mother caused her... which, in turn, caused her anxiety. So her situation is a bit more unique. 

Children though- can "act out" in many ways... sometimes they complain of aches or pains that aren't really there- or they think they are because they want that attention. It's not that uncommon. Most likely it will go away on it's own- but sometimes they just want to feel heard and comforted... then they feel better. 

We try not to feed into our kids complaints when we know it's not real- but there have been times we took her to the doctor so she had that reassurance all was OK (not often- only maybe once or twice). And that was when something continued for a long time and all our reassurance was not cutting it. 

Just my two cents- but it can't hurt to maybe ask your OH if maybe it would be good to have her checked. Might actually help for her to hear it from a "professional"-- but that is certainly your call. You know your child best and should do what you feel is right. But if there truly is something causing her discomfort, then you'll know and can get it fixed. 

Best of luck!!!


----------



## jennijunni

Nichole said:


> Not quite the same thing, but when I was younger I rubbed my nose a lot and it drove my mom crazy! She didn't believe that Mom nose actually itched, she thought it was just a habit. When she finally asked my Dr., we found out that I had severe allergies.


My DS does this, he is almost 7. He does it though because he has severe allergies, and certain foods, that he is sensitive too cause him to do this. It is not all the time, but he goes through spurts where he does it all the time, and then it goes away. He cannot help it. It may be something like that.


----------

